# durability



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

hi, I'm looking for huge durability as my car goes down country lanes. I think I have narrowed it down to collinite 476 od DJ super natural hybrid. Any thoughts between them?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My thoughts are that you should check out Bilt Hamber Finis wax. Will last longer than both and better value too


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If durability is the mail issue for you,maybe you should take the coating way instead of a wax.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I have used a sealant before but because the car is outside it never gets the chance to fully cure. I have looked at finis and lkike the look of it too.


----------



## warokijo (Nov 7, 2015)

Garfy said:


> I think I have narrowed it down to collinite 476 od DJ super natural hybrid.


 Agreed with your think


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Wolf's chemical's hard body


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Between your 2 choices I have only used collinite and would recommend it. But for ease of use car pro reload for me mate, really easy to apply , superb finish , durability and £20...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

In that sort of price range Fusso is way better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

msb said:


> In that sort of price range Fusso is way better


Lol..


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Fkp1000 another shout


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino Z2 is another great product to add to the mix

Out of the chosen 2, I would go for the SNH :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Garfy said:


> hi, I'm looking for huge durability as my car goes down country lanes. I think I have narrowed it down to collinite 476 od DJ super natural hybrid. Any thoughts between them?


Well Gary, unlike some, i shall answer your question:thumb:
476 is better than SNH, only used 476 but did a comparison with my son in law and his SNH, 476 lasted longer.

Kev


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As above, 476S wins that durability race.

FK1000P would get my vote given the larger tin with the same durability as 476:thumb:

Chris


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

If you will be washing your car regularly, I assume you will as you are on this site, then use something like AG Aqua wax once a month. This will keep the wax of choice nicely topped up.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kimo said:


> My thoughts are that you should check out Bilt Hamber Finis wax. Will last longer than both and better value too


Did you try Double Speed Wax ? As I read Kimo Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax last longer than Finis http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351235&page=3


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Lol..


?? do enlighten me please


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

lusso getting lots of bad press and seems picky on which shampoo. doublewax seems good too.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd go finis wax or fk1000p

I'm with Kimo on the fusso

If you really want a good last try gtechniq c1 it's a coating not a sealant


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Berylburton said:


> If you will be washing your car regularly, I assume you will as you are on this site, then use something like AG Aqua wax once a month. This will keep the wax of choice nicely topped up.


Quite honestly durability for most on here is irrelevant as most will never push the limits of their waxes or sealants, granted with winter coming you want something that will do a couple of months or so if it has too, but quite honestly that's as long as most will leave it and even my choice in summer/show wax can manage 2 months+ looked after correctly!
As said by others if durability is all you are bothered with get a decent coating on and forget collinite, bilthamber etc!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Well Gary, unlike some, i shall answer your question:thumb:
> 476 is better than SNH, only used 476 but did a comparison with my son in law and his SNH, 476 lasted longer.
> 
> Kev


I have used both and 476 is more durable.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Lol..





msb said:


> ?? do enlighten me please


I don't think Kimo gets on with Fusso


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> I don't think Kimo gets on with Fusso


That's fine if we all liked the same stuff the forum would be pretty boring but his response doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

my problem is that swmbo goes motoX most weekends so durability is really tested. if I am lucky I get one day a month to clean it, summer is ok because I have evenings but winter is awful. I was planning on using wetcoat as well when I could.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Given what you've just said still can't help thinking a coating would suit your needs best


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've used both SNH and 476. 

Colly is more durable but the SNH is decent and the longest lasting DODO product I have used.

In my experience their wax's are poor in the durability stakes.

You could also try Simoniz gold , which would outlast nearly everything you would care to mention.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I've used both SNH and 476.
> 
> Colly is more durable but the SNH is decent and the longest lasting DODO product I have used.
> 
> ...


Except Bilt hamber which has a guarantee to outlast your other waxes

It's also not a pita to apply like simoniz ...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Except Bilt hamber which has a guarantee to outlast your other waxes
> 
> It's also not a pita to apply like simoniz ...


Never used Bilthamber, so can't comment on that.
With regards to Simoniz being a pita to use then that's obviously down to your own user error/capabilities and not the product itself. Check your technique.

:lol:A simple task like applying a coat of wax being in some way difficult I find amusing to say the least:newbie:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Except virtually everyone has the same problem 

It's the 2nd hardest wax to use and the only place if use it is wheels tbh, even using the thinnest of coats it's still rock hard

Think I've used enough waxes to know how to apply them by now and it's simply not worth compromising with to get 'meh' results


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax fan here


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Except virtually everyone has the same problem
> 
> It's the 2nd hardest wax to use and the only place if use it is wheels tbh, even using the thinnest of coats it's still rock hard
> 
> Think I've used enough waxes to know how to apply them by now and it's simply not worth compromising with to get 'meh' results


"Everyone ". Bit of a sweeping statement :doublesho
Simoniz has been going for donkeys and I'm sure if there was some sort of issue with it then it wouldn't still be in production.

Again, check your technique.

"Meh" results in what way? Certainly not durability (which is what the op is requesting on this thread).


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> "Everyone ". Bit of a sweeping statement :doublesho
> Simoniz has been going for donkeys and I'm sure if there was some sort of issue with it then it wouldn't still be in production.
> 
> Again, check your technique.
> ...


I've checked my technique, I've made it usable and it's still crap lol. Yeah it lasts but not as good as others so why go through the rigmarole of using it when there's much easier waxes to use?

There's not


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I've checked my technique, I've made it usable and it's still crap lol. Yeah it lasts but not as good as others so why go through the rigmarole of using it when there's much easier waxes to use?
> 
> There's not


There's no rigmarole, just apply with a lint free cloth and remove straight away, then it's a breeze.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Did you try Double Speed Wax ? As I read Kimo Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax last longer than Finis http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351235&page=3


What they say is that Double Speed Wax has better chemical resisitance - it behaves more like a sealant in that regard, so will withstand multiple washing better, whereas Finis Wax has more mechanical durability - i.e. the wax, if just left to do it's thing, will last longer as the film created is harder.

If you're not washing much over winter, Finis will be better, if you still wash frequently over winter, Double Speed will likley be better.

I really like both, though I can say that in a test I did on my daily driver, that Sonax PNS was slightly more durable than Double Speed Wax, though having very very similar characteristics with both being much more durable than Collinite 915 (1 layer of each).


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

> my problem is that swmbo goes motoX most weekends


Garfy, that's not a problem, it's an opportunity! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Garfy said:


> hi, I'm looking for huge durability as my car goes down country lanes. I think I have narrowed it down to collinite 476 od DJ super natural hybrid. Any thoughts between them?


If you want durability, why are you looking at waxes?


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I have tried sealants but they never seem to last, and conditions have to be right for curing. I follow the destructions with prep and application, plus maintenance and have never had any durabili8ty longer than 6-8 weeks. I have used 476s before and got much better durability, even used zymol concours and had much better durability. I spent loads on different coatings and matching cleansers/shampoos but always felt let down where as waxes always seem to be better for me. I love the cold sterile shine of a coating but that is where it stops, it is not through not trying just my experience.


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

I tired fk1000 after everyone harped on about it expecting to be able to just jet wash the dirt off next time washing. However it wasn't up to much I didn't think. As I said on previous post got better longevity from cheap meguairs nxt liquid wax. Excellent beading and longevity! I have the same problem re country lanes. I also have a white car so am double f*cked lol!


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Two coats of DJ super natural hybrid over the winter months topped up with car-pro reload should see you through winter.


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

Durability.
I recommend you to find some from Janpanese products.
'Fusso Coat 12 months wax' is indeed great one.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with Kimo, Finis is the best wax for durability and is really good in all other categories as well.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

msb said:


> Quite honestly durability for most on here is irrelevant as most will never push the limits of their waxes or sealants, granted with winter coming you want something that will do a couple of months or so if it has too, but quite honestly that's as long as most will leave it and even my choice in summer/show wax can manage 2 months+ looked after correctly!
> As said by others if durability is all you are bothered with get a decent coating on and forget collinite, bilthamber etc!


This is fair comment, I will easily top up in a couple of months. I have used my summer wax after the disappointment of using Toughcoat alone. It may have lasted but I did not like the drop in appearance. The old fashioned type waxes like 476 and Simoniz do last a good while and I used 476 on the front bumper. Applied correctly they come off easily enough. If you want to get away with doing as little as possible over the winter one of those is perfect, or a sealant.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Stick with 476 if that's what you have and like you say top up with wet coat or even get a bottle of bathe + to keep things topped during winter . cuts down on time and the problem of the cold and damp .


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I gave my 476 to my brother 5 years ago, he lives miles away but also I fancied something new. I know durability isn't for everyone, I try top my car up at least monthly but was using gyeon cancoat but had too many spray problems - great product though. I will need a new lsp for my car soon too, but want winter over first.


----------

